# SOLfiesta Inflatable Paddle Board



## Krynn (Jan 20, 2004)

Party SUP Board

Paddle with 6 people.

$1250 
Retail: $2,299 

email krynns at hot mail dot com

_*WHITEWATER | MULTIPERSON | ADAPTIVE*_
15’6” x 66” | 69 LBS | 1,000 L

Great condition. No leaks. All the seams are intact. Used it on the lake with the kids. It was so much fun. The kids jump off and climb back on.
Paddled the Class I- below Pueblo Res to the Nature center a couple times.

Includes two hand pumps.

The Classic SOLfiesta is the grande board of SOL’s stand up paddle board lineup, designed for multiple paddlers or a multi-day expedition. Whether it is a cruise with a bunch of friends, team building activities, or family fun, this board will be a big hit guaranteed. Strategically placed handles, comfortable foam padding, and soft gear attachments make this board a 6-person party barge, no doubt!

*SOLFIESTA CLASSIC FEATURES & BENEFITS*

Phantom No Glue Construction
14 Gear Tie-Downs
Oversized Metal Towable D-Ring


----------



## Krynn (Jan 20, 2004)

Great shape
$1250
Retail: $2,299 
email
krynns (at) hotmail


----------

